# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  Προβλημα με την ενταση παλιου ραδιοκασσετοφωνου

## mixalis1988

Εχω ενα πιαλιο ραδιοκασσετοφωνο αυτοκινητου PIONEER.Το ειχα αρκετα χρονια αχρησιμοποιητο και το εβαλα προχθες να το λειτουργησω και εχει το εξης προβλημα: οταν το ανοιγεις για να εχουν ενταση τα ηχεια πρεπει να το βαλεις στο τερμα ενω οταν περασει καποια ωρα λειτουργιας και ζεσταθει λιγακι παιζει κανονικα (ακομα και στο 5,οταν το ανοιγεις για να ακουσεις μουσικη πρεπει να το βαλεις στο 30).Το ραδιοφωνο αυτο μπορει να ειναι παλιο αλλα ειναι σε αψογη κατασταση και θα ηθελα να το φτιαζω.

Οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια σος θα μου ειναι χρησιμη!

----------


## mixalis1988

καποιος που θα μπορουσε να με βοηθησει????

----------


## stelios_a

το εχω παθει και εγω σε ενα καναλι ομως .. παιζει πολυ σιγα παντα   :Smile:  ητε το εχεις στο τερμα ητε οχι . βασικα πρεπει να το παω στο τερμα για να ακουστει ( αφου κλισω ολα τα υπολοιπα ) δεν ξερω ομως τι φταιει

----------


## Panoss

θα πρέπει να βρεις τι είναι αυτό που όταν είναι κρύο δεν δουλεύει σωστά, και όταν ζεσταίνεται, δουλεύει κανονικά.
Μήπως κανένας ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής;
Καμιά ψυχρή κόλληση;

----------


## IOANNIS

λογικα οπως τα λες πρεπει να ειναι καποιος πυκνωτης. με τα χρονια οι πυκνωτες χανουν την χωρητικοτητα τους, και οταν ξεσταθουν επανερχονται σχεδον στα φυσιολογικα τους. τα πιο πολλα παλια ραδιοκασσετοφωνα ειχαν πυκνωτη στην εξοδο, αν εχει να τους αλλαξεις, οι αλλαξε και κανεναν αλλο εκει διπλα.

----------

